

Paper Laptops, SoundBulbs and Designer Power Bars: Best of Yanko Design 2009 - sliceghost
http://www.yankodesign.com/2009/12/24/best-of-yanko-design-2009

======
dmoney
From the disposable paper laptop article: _I kno eventually someone will
figure out the tech bit, so let’s see who will take the bait._

Well that's the real trick, isn't it? But it seems to me that if we could have
games like this for $20, 15 years ago:
[http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=12049...](http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120490613303&rvr_id=&crlp=1_263602_263622&UA=WVF%3F&GUID=b3302d791240a0b58f7226b2ffe3b8c2&itemid=120490613303&ff4=263602_263622)
we ought to be able to get a computer capable of browsing the web for that
price today.

